# Python Does Not Fit! Pictures Inside



## Byronyk (Apr 26, 2016)

I purchased the Python siphon and it will not fit on my sink.

Picture Here

I've been to home depot with both the faucet diffuser and the python connector -- they were unable to help me find a proper adapter. Does anyone have a suggestion on what adapter I would need to make this work?

*Update Below*


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Python makes a few adapters. I got the one I needed on Amazon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## drx (May 1, 2015)

this one has multiple thread types on it worked for me when the one that came with it wouldnt.
NEOPERL Dual-Thread for 3/4 in. Hose or Male 55/64 in. Adapter-97109.05 - The Home Depot


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds like the HD guy did not give you the right help needed. I take the diffuser off the faucet to the store. They should have a gizmo mounted somewhere in the department to measure the threads. diffuser thread size and type are so weird and vary so much that testing is about the only real way to find the correct one. Nobody I know can measure a 55/64 fitting with the precision needed to say it fits! 
This is one time when the small shop may have better service than the big box?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Found one to fit my faucet after taking off the diffuser from the spigot at ACE hardware.
Is plastic but has worked well for last couple year's.
One end is fine thread that screw's into the faucet where diffuser was,and other end is coarse thread that screws onto the python.
Lowe's didn't have one,Home depot didn't have one.ditto for Menard's.


----------



## Byronyk (Apr 26, 2016)

I went to ACE Hardware during my lunch break -- no luck. I guess I'll try out Lowes next.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Which part/thread size is giving you fits? The 55/64 is a somewhat common size but does the Python use straight pipe threads? Seems the python might be the easy part. But then small plumbing seems designed to drive us silly to get the right item. Everybody wants to design and use the "better idea" even if it drives the end user bonkers. 
I think it was the pattern used to build the internet? Nobody wants to be simple, everybody wants to be the whole hog!


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Python uses standard garden hose threads. The original faucet I had would work with the adaptors (sort of - nylon threads and bad angles). The second one... I went shopping for adaptors when I got it. They do, or at least did, make adaptors to fit major faucet brands that would then fit in the generic pythonesque venturi (I actually was using a water bed fill kit at the time).


----------



## Byronyk (Apr 26, 2016)

*Update*

Hey guys, I really appreciate the advice. Unfortunately, every sink in my house is the same -- according to multiple hardware stores (ACE, Home Depot, Lowes, and LHS's) my faucet type is a special snowflake which rarely has adapters. These are one of those moments you _don't_ want to be special! 

In any case, here's what I've done. There is an outdoor hose valve near the window where the tank is sitting (Hose valve is on the 1st floor, aquarium is on the 2nd floor). I returned the 25' python and replaced it with a 50' python which can go up to the second story from outside. When I get it running, i'll take a few pictures to show how ridiculous it will look. 

I don't believe I should have pressure issues. When putting water in the tank, I'll have city-water pressure being sent from the hose valve, and when taking water OUT of the tank I'll have the hose pressure PLUS higher gravity from siphoning from the second story. Overall, this was an incredibly frustrating but learned experience.

Again, thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Byronyk said:


> *Update*
> 
> Hey guys, I really appreciate the advice. Unfortunately, every sink in my house is the same -- according to multiple hardware stores (ACE, Home Depot, Lowes, and LHS's) my faucet type is a special snowflake which rarely has adapters. These are one of those moments you _don't_ want to be special!
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. What I did was get an adapter for the shower spout.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Byronyk said:


> *Update*
> 
> Hey guys, I really appreciate the advice. Unfortunately, every sink in my house is the same -- according to multiple hardware stores (ACE, Home Depot, Lowes, and LHS's) my faucet type is a special snowflake which rarely has adapters. These are one of those moments you _don't_ want to be special!
> 
> ...


Just curious how you will control the temperature with an outside water source??


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I used that system for a while in a cold area and found it worked but got to be a pain. Cold water coming in can be offset by adding a jug of really hot water hand carried to the tank from the sink, etc. Not a fun thing and easy to stress the fish with the sudden hot/cold flashes. Being a dedicated DIY freak, I do everything necessary to preserve the fun of the hobby and that means going to extremes to make water changes easy. 

To make it easy as well as avoid the stress of wild temperature swings, I now use a reserve water barrel setup. Food grade water barrels are pretty easy and cheap to find in many larger areas so I fill the barrel, let the water warm and then pump it to the tank after a few days. Saves on dechlor as well since you only need to treat for the barrel volume instead of the full tank.


----------



## Byronyk (Apr 26, 2016)

Doogy262 said:


> Just curious how you will control the temperature with an outside water source??


This is a temporary setup. I'm in the process of replacing my bathroom sink faucet to something that isn't obscurely rare and impossible to find an adapter for. It should be done this week.

As a heads up, my tank isn't even setup yet. I've done most of the hardscape only -- I'm waiting for some wood to get waterlogged and a few plants to come in.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Byronyk said:


> This is a temporary setup. I'm in the process of replacing my bathroom sink faucet to something that isn't obscurely rare and impossible to find an adapter for. It should be done this week.
> 
> As a heads up, my tank isn't even setup yet. I've done most of the hardscape only -- I'm waiting for some wood to get waterlogged and a few plants to come in.


I love it,only a fish nut like me would change their faucet to fit the python lol


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Byronyk said:


> This is a temporary setup. I'm in the process of replacing my bathroom sink faucet to something that isn't obscurely rare and impossible to find an adapter for. It should be done this week.


This is what we ended up doing, as our kitchen faucet was a POS that was in no way going to be adaptable for the Python. We ended up swapping our low-rent downstairs bath faucet with a nice-looking Kohler utility faucet. I love it. Eventually we'll probably replace the impractical pedestal sink in there with a nice utility sink with storage cabinet underneath to hide the cat litter buckets that I store the Python parts in between changes.


----------



## Byronyk (Apr 26, 2016)

Zoomy said:


> This is what we ended up doing, as our kitchen faucet was a POS that was in no way going to be adaptable for the Python. We ended up swapping our low-rent downstairs bath faucet with a nice-looking Kohler utility faucet. I love it. Eventually we'll probably replace the impractical pedestal sink in there with a nice utility sink with storage cabinet underneath to hide the cat litter buckets that I store the Python parts in between changes.


 Tagging @Doogy262 

Since my original post, I decided to instead replace our kitchen faucet. My girlfriend and I have talked about for a very long time getting a specific faucet and this is now an excuse to do just that! 

2-pack of Eyekepper Aquafaucet Brushed Nickel Kitchen Sink Faucet Pull Out Down Sprayer Mixer Taps Wet Sink Bar Faucets - - Amazon.com


The main outflow on the linked faucet has an aerator on it which I can use.


----------

